# Fire at Spirit Halloween Today



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Kaoru and I were at Spirit Halloween today to pick up a couple odds and ends. Never made it to the checkout counter. I was poking about towards the decor when Kaoru says "we need to go, there's a fire." I look over in the middle of the store and sure enough there's a nice little blaze going in the zombie baby playpen. One employeed kicked everyone out while the other (yes, only two on staff) grabbed an extinguisher to put it out. Everyone is fine except maybe one or two zombie babies which could probably get repackaged as Freddy's kids.

Sadly I know exactly what started it. We were looking at the zombie babies earlier and I saw one of those aluminum worklight clamps with a green flood almost facing downwards towards the dorp they put down to look like grass. I thought nothing of it because silly me presumed, in a commercial facility with strict fire codes, they'd be smart enough to use the LED floods that they sell and not those damn 80watt floods from Lowes that get hot enough to fry an egg. 

Guess apparently the dorp they sell is NOT flame retardant. If you have some and use it, keep any sources of heat at least a couple feet away from it.

Also, this is a good reminder for those of us using incandescent floods that those things get wicked hot. Please don't put them any less than a foot or more away from anything that could even remotely catch fire.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It was a sign. Don't shop at Spirit. lol. I did see some good stuff there this year and I know exactly the dorp you are talking about. It's dyed green. It looks great, but it's pretty expensive. Anywho, glad you got out of there OK Brent.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Good moral to the story and well timed. Hopefully this will remind us all (as we should remember this every year) to be very careful of things that seem "safe enough".


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Were they having a fire sale? Had some really hot items too!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Reminds me of a story I read online at http://notalwaysright.com/ where a fire caught in the back room of a store and and an employee was racing(holding the extinguisher) to put it out when a patron blocked their way and demanded help and when the employee said "I'm sorry, but there is a fire." the costumer got angry about the employees being so rude! and refusing to help patrons!(how dare they protect peoples safety while I am without my required items!) The employee ignored them and ran to put out the fire and returned a short while later, the patron said "Oh, that was for real?!"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG! That website is HILARIOUS! When I worked in customer service/call center, I used to get some the of the dumbest conversations....I should post some of mine on there. Thanks for the link!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Considering how rushed they often are to set up these stores, I'm not surprised something like this can happen.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They were lucky they got it out before the sprinklers went off and soaked all their merchandise.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Considering how rushed they often are to set up these stores, I'm not surprised something like this can happen.


this is true, I worked at huge store and we had a little less then a month to turn an empty store into over priced Halloween paradise using wood, sand paper, paint, cardboard, nails, staples and fabric. We built dressing rooms along with spooky tombstone shaped shelving, a pirate ship and all the displays then we had 4 days to add all the merchandise to the store, to say its rushed is an understatement. Plus, things get mixed up and have to be resorted(including naughty nun costumes in the same section of normal nuns), things break(I was required to keep trying to use a broken electric paint roller until it at last stopped sputtering and just died) and merchandise that arrived broken must be pack up and sent back.



debbie5 said:


> OMG! That website is HILARIOUS! When I worked in customer service/call center, I used to get some the of the dumbest conversations....I should post some of mine on there. Thanks for the link!


i posted some of min a while back, but there not on the site, it takes a long time for them to show up, they get so many suggestions, and sometimes it will never get on.


----------

